# Can anybody help please?....



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Can anybody help... I'm looking for a supplier for the original suede that was used in our cars.. specifically 2006 red.. I want to do some work on my seats and change them up a bit and am having a rough time locating the material.. any help would be appreciated.... Thanks guys...:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You're not going to find a dealer with OEM material.

Your best bet would be to go the unisuede route. Many owners are changing out their headliners with unisuede to match. There is no OEM material out there last time I checked. 

If you really want to try and go OEM, then I would look for real suede and use that. Either way, the unisuede matches perfectly.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks.. for your help can you recommend:cheers a supplier or dealer where I can purchase?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If you have a Joann Fabrics near you, that's your best bet. They have nice quality material.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Many car upholsterers can match or even get GM material.


----------

